# 06 Jetta Rear Brake Carrier Bolt Bit Size ?



## gprym (May 11, 2008)

Trying to remove carrier bolts from rear brakes to replace rotors. What size star bit is required? Have tried my T60 (too large) and T50 (too small). Is this one of VW's proprietary bit sizes? Carrier bolt size (inside clearance) measures 12mm. My 12mm hex bit is too large. Any direction would be helpful.


----------



## thedorrman (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: 06 Jetta Rear Brake Carrier Bolt Bit Size ? (gprym)*

That bolt is a specialty tool. I was able to get the tool from Snap-On. The tool is an 8mm Triple Square socket.
8mm:
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...D=282


----------



## gprym (May 11, 2008)

*Re: 06 Jetta Rear Brake Carrier Bolt Bit Size ? (thedorrman)*

Thanks for your information. Bentley manual says to replace this "multi-point socket head bolt" each time. Guess I will have to find a Snap On truck soon. I can fit a 8mm hex key into the bolt head but I don't know whether I can break it loose without stripping the bolt head. It must take quite a bit of force to get it off.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 06 Jetta Rear Brake Carrier Bolt Bit Size ? (gprym)*

NAPA has this tool for about $4. Same tool used for MkIV drive axles...


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: 06 Jetta Rear Brake Carrier Bolt Bit Size ? (phatvw)*

you would probably strip it with the 8mm allen cause they take alot of force to break loose, usually a half inch ratchet


----------

